# FMAT: 2014 PTI Summer Camp Info



## Clark Kent (Jan 14, 2014)

*2014 PTI Summer Camp Info
By TuhonBill - 01-14-2014 08:01 PM
Originally Posted at: FMATalk*
====================

*PEKITI-TIRSIA INTERNATIONAL SUMMER CAMP 2014
With Tuhon Bill McGrath and the Instructors of PTI

*
_CURRICULUM:**_
*Morning sessions:* Single Stick 64 Attacks (The foundational attacks and timing drills of Pekiti-Tirsia single stick). Beginners may opt to stay on 64 Attacks all day.
*Afternoon sessions:* Espada y Daga Level 2 (Attacks, Disarms, Contradas and Recontradas).

_PRICE:_
**Discount Registration: *
Before May 1, 2014.  $65.00 per day for Non-PTI members, $48.75 per day for PTI Members. (The *first ten people* to sign up for all four days before *May 1st* will receive a *Cold Steel rubber training knife* upon their arrival at the camp).

**Early Registration: *
Between May 1 and June 1, 2014.  $75.00 per day for Non-PTI Members, $56.25 per day for PTI Members.

*Late Registration: *
After June 1, 2014.  $100.00 per day for Non-PTI Members, $75.00 per day for PTI Members.

*Door price:* $125 per day for all.
*No refunds given after June 1, 2014
**No video recording allowed.

*Location:*
Pavilion 4, Bowdoin Park, 85 Sheafe Road, Wappingers Falls, NY 12590

*Camp Registration can be found on the PTI Store page.
*
Hotels: Look for hotels in Fishkill, NY. Students have recommended the larger chain hotels near the intersection of I-84 and Route 9 (Hampton Inn, Ramada, Hilton, etc). Find these on www.Hotels.com
The nearest airport is Stewart/Newburgh (airport code SWF). The nearest train station is the New Hamburg station on Metro North

Read More...


------------------------------------
FMATalk.com Post Bot - FMA Feed


----------

